# Do your mantids recognize their tanks?



## FieroRumor (May 10, 2005)

It seems that when I talk my mantids out, after awhile of "hanging out" they want to go back to their tanks. If left alone, they will often go back their by themselves! Maybe they feel safe there, or maybe they associate that area with getting fed...?  

One of mine just wanted to be on top of my head, no matter where I stuck her. When she became an adult, she would fly from where she was to land on my head.  

Another one just wanted to be as high as possible.

But this one that I have now definately knows where its tank is, whichever direction I put her in, she will turn around and climb up there consistantly. I guess she likes her bed.


----------



## dakota (Jun 9, 2005)

:lol: fly on head ! thats what my female carolina did but then she died


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 15, 2005)

They aren't the longest living pets, but ya do get attached to 'em.

Especially when you only keep one or two at a time.


----------

